# Reloaded ammo problem



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I have reloaded a few hundred rounds for my 22-250 and have found a load that i like; however about 1 in 7-10 of the rounds will not fit in my chamber. Towards the base of the case, they get too big in diameter. I was just wondering what is causing this. I also resized them all at one time. Could the culprit of this problem be a bad sizer die? ( the dies are fairly old )


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would say that you may need to get a small base sizer. You can measure the size of the web just ahead of the extractor groove in the base. Chech this measurment to what the specs say it should be. You cold also try setting the die in 1/8 to 1/4 turn down and see if the problem goes away. Since it is only 1 in 7-10, it could be lots of little things. What kind of press are you loading on? Some turret presses will have a bit of flex or movement when indexing or on progressive presses there can be some reduction of movement and flex at differant stations, and they should be setup with all stations full if that is how you are going to be useing the press. Oh, and make shure you start out with clean dies. They can get gunk built up in them. I hope this can help a bit.


----------

